# Never Before Seen Message 770



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I noticed that my 211 was “on” this morning, which never happens because I have it set to shut off after 4 hours of inactivity, so I turned on the tv to see what it was doing and I saw a message I have never seen before that said;

System Integrity Check message 770 

Please do not touch or turn off until system check is completed
This could take up to 10 minutes 

And then there was a timer showing how long the system had been in this mode 


Can any one tell me is this something new since I connected an EHD or have I just not noticed it before??


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

It has to do with the EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fsck()


----------

